# Husband is constantly on either computer or phone



## tmbirdy

It's easy to just get pissed about things when my husband spends countless hours on the computer and taking up his time with everything else but spending it with me. I am pretty much giving up as that is the way it is. We have been through the whole marriage counseling thing. We watch a movie and he has his phone playing Angry Birds or Bad Piggies or WWF with me if I am playing that night. Most nights I sit in the family room and watch a few shows especially in fall winter months because we lose daylight, but he is typically on his computer in the kitchen area. We can still talk to each other but he is so focused on that thing. It's hard for him to just sit and watch a show without his phone or computer right there. We have been married for over four years now both in our 50s, so our kids are grown. I don't know if this is normal or what. Maybe this is what everyone's married life is like?

We actually get along better now as I don't care as much as I used to. I'm just used to it, but every now and then when I have been paying the bills, cleaning the house, managing the household, working full time, bringing in the mail, opening the mail, managing the budget, cooking, laundry, etc., it gets under my skin. He won't even look at the mail.

I want my marriage to work, but I can't change who he is so I am starting to sort of check out emotionally. That is a dangerous place for me to be. Any advice other than trying to get him to read a self help book. He thinks all that stuff is BS. And if I express my anger about me getting my needs met, we just get into a big fight and it always ends up being my fault.

Also, to clue you in about me. I am not a needy type of female. I am successful and have a very good full time job. But I do want to feel like I have a companion especially at this stage in my life. Maybe I am overreacting, idk...


----------



## SolidSnake

I'm sorry tmbirdy. 

Have you told your husband how much his excessive computer use bothers you? 

What was his response?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haru2013

We have been married for over four years now both in our 50s, so our kids are grown. I don't know if this is normal or what. Maybe this is what everyone's married life is like?

----------------------------------------------------------
It sounds NOT your first marriage, seeing you both are in your 50s with grown children, but only over four years' marriage. 

If being your second or third marriage, .... then your husband might have some attachment to his ex or someone else prior to your marriage. For that reason, he might be spending a lot of time on computer and phones NOT remember those memories, good ones in particular, because it's pain for him to put aside. 
Any excessive behaviour is a sign of unhappiness.

Furthermore, in reading numerous times, the reason why the second, or third marriage is hard is because of children, even grown-up children. Do you communicate well with your stepchildren? Or, how about his ex? All of those might contribute to the current problem.

The communication is most effective way to resolve the marital issue, in my experience with my husband with many years, however if he is not eager to resolve the matter, then MC is a best way to do that. 

As to normal or not being on computer or phone for many hours neglecting to pay attention to you, the wife, ... in my opinion, it's definitely NOT, because those are more negative effect to the marriage than positive one, unless minimum usage on those. It's also very disturbing, to say the least. Coming home from hard work on the job got to be 'sweet and relaxed,' not tense atomosphere.


----------



## explodingmachine

Hi - I am just offering my perspective and I hope it helps for what it's worth... I was kinda just like your husband. Reading your post about him playing on his phone while you're watching the telly made me smile, weakly, because that was exactly what I did. Not only that, I would spend a lot of time on *that* thing - for me it was called a "gaming laptop" and I was so obsessed with that thing. For months, I never really put in much thought to why I was doing this or how it might be hurting her because she always seemed supportive (mildly annoyed, yes, but no more than that); and also, I thought I was still "there" by holding her hands from time to time while I was on the phone or ipad or gaming laptop, and that inherently I loved her very much. To the extent I felt guilty about a woman sitting on the couch being left to watch TV alone (and trust me, I did feel that), I thought to myself, "OK I'll just stop in xxx minutes and then give her a nice big hug". Sometimes that hug happened and sometimes...well, it didn't, you know, an affliction is an affliction... now in hindsight, I don't even think a hug made up for the disconnect that over time grows into a huge void that the spouse feels.

Please talk to your husband, don't keep it within and fight this alone...best wishes.


----------



## AVR1962

Does he know why he does this? My guess is either he is addicted/obsessed (his interest) or he is trying to avoid you. I think the answer would be to find out which is happening and why.


----------



## ReformedHubby

In our house we established ground rules for technology. No smartphone usage after 7 p.m. When out to dinner or at a family outing we leave them in the car or turn them off. My wife got tired of me doing business anytime and everywhere. I'm glad I gave it a try, I had no idea how much I was in my own world and not interacting with my family. I also found out that the world wouldn't end if I didn't immediately answer emails and texts.


----------



## MrK

explodingmachine said:


> Please talk to your husband


Right. Let me know how THAT goes.

Try this instead:

"By honey. I'm heading out to the movies with Julie. Be back later".

Two nights later:

"By honey. I'm heading out for a nightcap with Angie, be back later"

A few nights later: 

"By honey, I'm heading out with...."

You get my drift. At first I thought my wife was just addicted to TV. "Talking" to her did nothing. Going out with my friends was just a way to not be there to actually observe her ignoring me. It didn't change her, but I refused to sit around moping while she escaped from her marriage in front of the TV. 

And yes, I'm afraid that IS what marriage is like. The average marriage ends in divorce, and one of the two spouses has checked out in most of the rest. So by those standards your marriage is actually pretty good. So was mine. But I REFUSED to accept it.

You WILL NOT change him (old dog and his tricks), so learn to deal with it as best you can. Don't want to go out with friends? Volunteer or pick up a hobby.

Welcome to marriage.


----------



## jld

Mr.K, I am sorry that talking did not work with your wife. And I agree that actions speak louder than words. But I don't think em is wrong to encourage communication.

And em, not all marriages are like this. I have been with dh for 20 years and we both talk and listen to each other.

And TAM is a great place to come to to beat the odds of divorce!


----------



## turnera

birdy, you will never change him. He does what makes him happy. He takes you for granted. He expects you to just sit there and accept it. The only way he will stop being this way is if you show him in ACTIONS, not words, that you will NOT accept it. 

"Honey, I feel offended that you can't watch a movie with me without giving your phone/game/laptop your attention. If you don't care that much about being around me, I'm going to go watch a movie with a friend. I'm leaving in 15 minutes; let me know." And then you have to actually GO.

"Honey, since we've been married, I've ended up doing all the chores while you sit on the couch. That's not what I got married for. So it stops now. I'm doing my laundry, I'm doing my dinner and my dishes and cleaning my toilet. You're on your own for the rest. Let me know if you decide you really want to be married. Oh, and just to let you know, I DO have a timeline; I'm willing to give this sham of a marriage 6 more months before I move out if nothing changes. Bye, I've got things to do."

Actions, not words.


----------



## doubletrouble

I did that with my iPhone. I changed. It can happen. 

One day after getting rid of the iPhone, we were in the store and W said wow, I didn't realize how much that bothered me, you were always pulling it out of your pocket and doing something with it. We've been in the store a half hour and I just noticed you haven't pulled your phone out of your pocket. It's really weird! And nice. 

So yes, you can change. But like the old psych joke goes, you have to want to change. I wanted to. 

We now have a bumper sticker (for what that's worth) that says "I have absolutely no online presence whatsoever, yet amazingly, I exist!"

TAM is my only exception to being online outside of essential work use.


----------



## tmbirdy

Wow, thank you guys for all your advice. I'll try to answer your questions individually because my memory isn't that good without having to look at the posts. lol.


----------



## tmbirdy

SolidSnake said:


> I'm sorry tmbirdy.
> 
> Have you told your husband how much his excessive computer use bothers you?
> 
> What was his response?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi Solid Snake,

We have had the discussion and he is aware of it, but I really do think it is an addiction for him. He also smokes cigarettes which I do not like, but he can't seem to quit. When we first met he never smoked (at least not around me), but I thought I could kind of taste nicotine when we kissed. He only smokes outside and very seldom does he do it if I am outside. 
He has always gotten very defensive if I bring up the computer usage and cigarette smoking so to avoid a fight I just tolerate it.

Birdy


----------



## turnera

"to avoid a fight" is the single most destructive phrase a woman can use.


----------



## tmbirdy

MrK said:


> Right. Let me know how THAT goes.
> 
> You WILL NOT change him (old dog and his tricks), so learn to deal with it as best you can. Don't want to go out with friends? Volunteer or pick up a hobby.
> 
> Welcome to marriage.


Hi MrK,

Yeah, I guess you are right and I really do not have it as bad as a lot of people who have posted on this site. Last year I did join a ladies golf league which is super fun and now that has turned into once a month all of us meeting at one another's house for book club/get together. That has really helped a lot and the women are all wonderful and accepting individuals.

Thank you,

Birdy


----------



## tmbirdy

turnera said:


> "to avoid a fight" is the single most destructive phrase a woman can use.


Yeah, but my husband can be a Pitt Bull when he wants to be and sometimes I just have to pick my battles. It's just not worth arguing with him about things I am not going to change, but I will stop doing so much for him. Your laundry idea is a great way to get his attention without me having to say a word.


----------



## tmbirdy

Haru2013 said:


> We have been married for over four years now both in our 50s, so our kids are grown. I don't know if this is normal or what. Maybe this is what everyone's married life is like?
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> It sounds NOT your first marriage, seeing you both are in your 50s with grown children, but only over four years' marriage.
> 
> If being your second or third marriage, .... then your husband might have some attachment to his ex or someone else prior to your marriage. For that reason, he might be spending a lot of time on computer and phones NOT remember those memories, good ones in particular, because it's pain for him to put aside.
> Any excessive behaviour is a sign of unhappiness.
> 
> Furthermore, in reading numerous times, the reason why the second, or third marriage is hard is because of children, even grown-up children. Do you communicate well with your stepchildren? Or, how about his ex? All of those might contribute to the current problem.
> 
> The communication is most effective way to resolve the marital issue, in my experience with my husband with many years, however if he is not eager to resolve the matter, then MC is a best way to do that.
> 
> As to normal or not being on computer or phone for many hours neglecting to pay attention to you, the wife, ... in my opinion, it's definitely NOT, because those are more negative effect to the marriage than positive one, unless minimum usage on those. It's also very disturbing, to say the least. Coming home from hard work on the job got to be 'sweet and relaxed,' not tense atomosphere.


I do get what you are saying and one major traumatic thing did happen to him. Right before we met, he lost his daughter to leukemia and she was only 20. So I know I do have to cut him some slack for that. He has come quite a ways through that though.

As far as an ex, I know for certain that is not the case. He was single for 17 years before we married. So if anything he is used to being alone and doing what he wants when he wants. That has also improved. This is both of our second marriages. I was married for 20 years prior so it took some getting used to for me to be with someone who was used to being single.

We tried marriage counseling and that is probably the reason we are still together now. Two and a half years ago I took all my stuff and got my own apartment which lasted about a month. And then we got back together and started seeing a counselor. I guess I need to be thankful for how far we have come, and I am hoping that after reading some of these other men's posts that they actually stopped being so focused on their screens that maybe there will be hope for him. You are right though, it is definitely annoying at times.

Thank you,

Birdy


----------



## tmbirdy

explodingmachine said:


> Hi - I am just offering my perspective and I hope it helps for what it's worth... I was kinda just like your husband. Reading your post about him playing on his phone while you're watching the telly made me smile, weakly, because that was exactly what I did. Not only that, I would spend a lot of time on *that* thing - for me it was called a "gaming laptop" and I was so obsessed with that thing. For months, I never really put in much thought to why I was doing this or how it might be hurting her because she always seemed supportive (mildly annoyed, yes, but no more than that); and also, I thought I was still "there" by holding her hands from time to time while I was on the phone or ipad or gaming laptop, and that inherently I loved her very much. To the extent I felt guilty about a woman sitting on the couch being left to watch TV alone (and trust me, I did feel that), I thought to myself, "OK I'll just stop in xxx minutes and then give her a nice big hug". Sometimes that hug happened and sometimes...well, it didn't, you know, an affliction is an affliction... now in hindsight, I don't even think a hug made up for the disconnect that over time grows into a huge void that the spouse feels.
> 
> Please talk to your husband, don't keep it within and fight this alone...best wishes.


Hi ExplodingMachine,

Thank you for your perspective. It helps to hear what the other side thinks/feels. He does actually come over and give me a kiss and a hug while I am sitting on the couch so I guess that is a good thing. I guess I can try to bring it up when he is in a super good mood. I don't want to be controlling and tell him what he can and can't do because I would not like that either, but I do think it's healthy to have a brief conversation every day making eye contact with one another. 

Oh well, I do have a lot to be thankful for though. Yeah, it's not perfect, but he is home every night and not running around in bars cheating on me and stuff like that. It's great to be able to talk this out on this site too.

Thank you!

Birdy


----------



## turnera

tmbirdy said:


> Yeah, but my husband can be a Pitt Bull when he wants to be and sometimes I just have to pick my battles. It's just not worth arguing with him about things I am not going to change, but I will stop doing so much for him.


birdy, you are verging on abuser/victim territory.


----------



## tmbirdy

AVR1962 said:


> Does he know why he does this? My guess is either he is addicted/obsessed (his interest) or he is trying to avoid you. I think the answer would be to find out which is happening and why.


Thank you AVR1962,

My observation is that he is addicted and obsessed with the internet and playing games on his phone. I don't think he is trying to avoid me. He is just content that I am right there in the same room with him. I think that he is oblivious to the fact that it is not healthy for our relationship to exhibit such addictive behavior. But like MrK pointed out, having my own interests has definitely helped. 

Birdy


----------



## turnera

Worth reading (and then figuring out what yours need to be):
The Importance of Personal Boundaries | Psych Central


----------



## turnera

tmbirdy said:


> Thank you AVR1962,
> 
> My observation is that he is addicted and obsessed with the internet and playing games on his phone. I don't think he is trying to avoid me. He is just content that I am right there in the same room with him. I think that he is oblivious to the fact that it is not healthy for our relationship to exhibit such addictive behavior. But like MrK pointed out, having my own interests has definitely helped.
> 
> Birdy


Here's a real easy boundary for you to start with, then: "Hon, I love to spend as much time as I can with you. But if we are doing something and you pull out your phone and pay attention to it instead of us, I'm going to protect myself from further hurt by leaving the room and doing something else." And then DO it.


----------



## sidney2718

I've posted on this before, but not in this thread. For me, excessive addiction to electronic gadgets is infidelity. Yes, I mean that. It is very little different than sitting there and texting with partner in an EA. 

The addicted one is not paying attention to the spouse, seeking comfort elsewhere, and generally violating what is supposed to go on in a marriage.

I know this is a very rough point of view, but I think that the only way to fix it is by applying the same techniques one does to an EA.

And let's not pretend that this is a problem only for a small number of people. It is a HUGE problem. The addicted one has to be hit with a metaphoric 2x4 to get their attention and then told in no uncertain terms that excessive time spent on the smart phone is a deal breaker.


----------



## tmbirdy

turnera said:


> birdy, you are verging on abuser/victim territory.


When I read the profiles of abusers, he does not quite fit because he does not discourage me from seeing my friends and family. Also he does not exhibit jealous behavior. But you may be right if he fits some of the signs. I do know his dad was verbally abusive to him, his siblings and his mom. Also he does not talk to his mom hardly at all now. He has never hit me or been cruel to animals or have an obsession with weapons. He may have some issues as far as anger goes, but not so much violent other than slamming a door which I have done at times myself. I don't know, it's a tough one for me to assess because it's not so clear cut.


----------



## turnera

That's why I said you're verging on it. The more you capitulate to 'keep the peace,' the more entitled he will feel to push it further.

You have GOT to learn about boundaries, so you can see what the clear actions should be to certain situations.


----------



## tmbirdy

sidney2718 said:


> I've posted on this before, but not in this thread. For me, excessive addiction to electronic gadgets is infidelity. Yes, I mean that. It is very little different than sitting there and texting with partner in an EA.
> 
> The addicted one is not paying attention to the spouse, seeking comfort elsewhere, and generally violating what is supposed to go on in a marriage.
> 
> I know this is a very rough point of view, but I think that the only way to fix it is by applying the same techniques one does to an EA.
> 
> And let's not pretend that this is a problem only for a small number of people. It is a HUGE problem. The addicted one has to be hit with a metaphoric 2x4 to get their attention and then told in no uncertain terms that excessive time spent on the smart phone is a deal breaker.


It does make sense and maybe I am so used to it that I am not seeing things clearly. I appreciate you pointing it out. Now I am starting to worry a bit. Thanks for your view on this.


----------



## turnera

tmbirdy said:


> He may have some issues as far as anger goes


Tell me this, then: Has he every raised his voice (or whatever it is he does to you) to HIS BOSS? The grocery clerk?

No? That's because he has reserved that spot in his mind for YOU. 

YOU are the person he feels it's ok to treat badly. Because you take it. Because there are no consequences (like getting fired or going to jail). You take it. You not only take it, YOU AVOID DOING THINGS that will 'cause' it.


----------



## tmbirdy

turnera said:


> That's why I said you're verging on it. The more you capitulate to 'keep the peace,' the more entitled he will feel to push it further.
> 
> You have GOT to learn about boundaries, so you can see what the clear actions should be to certain situations.


Yeah, I will check out that book you mentioned. Maybe I am already so brainwashed I can't see the forest through the trees right now.


----------



## turnera

I do want to say that I am addicted to Free Cell solitaire on my phone. I would play it all day long. I take it everywhere. Yes, even in the car with DH. But I promise you I can play solitaire and be completely aware of everything that is being said in that car and also participate in the conversations.

If he does this stuff, and doesn't respond to you, that's a personal choice of his to devote his energy to IT and not to YOU.


----------



## turnera

tmbirdy said:


> Yeah, I will check out that book you mentioned. Maybe I am already so brainwashed I can't see the forest through the trees right now.


Consider it this way: If he said or did the things to you that he has done this month, back when you were dating, would you have agreed to marry him? That's a pretty good indicator if things have escalated, and that you have 'given in' too much.


----------



## tmbirdy

turnera said:


> Tell me this, then: Has he every raised his voice (or whatever it is he does to you) to HIS BOSS? The grocery clerk?
> 
> No? That's because he has reserved that spot in his mind for YOU.
> 
> YOU are the person he feels it's ok to treat badly. Because you take it. Because there are no consequences (like getting fired or going to jail). You take it. You not only take it, YOU AVOID DOING THINGS that will 'cause' it.


I definitely get yelled at if we are in an argument. But I do yell back sometimes too. Which of course is not optimal and adds fuel to the fire. If I express my frustration and I am in a bad mood is when things can go haywire. But I don't just start nagging him. I will usually stew over things for a day or two and then I let him know that I am not happy and that is usually when he either blows up at me and goes in the other room, basically stonewalling me. So your right, nothing ever really gets resolved.


----------



## tmbirdy

turnera said:


> Consider it this way: If he said or did the things to you that he has done this month, back when you were dating, would you have agreed to marry him? That's a pretty good indicator if things have escalated, and that you have 'given in' too much.


Wow, I never thought of it that way. Or no one has ever pointed that out. No way would I marry him if he neglected me like he does now.


----------



## turnera

Then you have given in too much. It happens a lot - people don't want to walk away from a marriage, so they 'give in' just this once. And then again. And again. 

With an angry or controlling spouse, each time you do that, he pushes a little bit more the next time. Not on purpose, but because you have TAUGHT him what level of respect to give you. When you were dating, had he done such and such, you would have refused to go out with him again. What happens now? 

Nothing.


----------



## turnera

tmbirdy said:


> I definitely get yelled at if we are in an argument. But I do yell back sometimes too. Which of course is not optimal and adds fuel to the fire. If I express my frustration and I am in a bad mood is when things can go haywire. But I don't just start nagging him. I will usually stew over things for a day or two and then I let him know that I am not happy and that is usually when he either blows up at me and goes in the other room, basically stonewalling me. So your right, nothing ever really gets resolved.


The point I was making was that he KNOWS not to yell or be angry or control. You know he knows because he doesn't do it with anyone else. Which proves that he feels _entitled _to do it to you. Because you accept it.


----------



## tmbirdy

turnera said:


> The point I was making was that he KNOWS not to yell or be angry or control. You know he knows because he doesn't do it with anyone else. Which proves that he feels _entitled _to do it to you. Because you accept it.


Then I need to fix this situation. I am reading that link you sent me right now and I will go from there.
Thanks so much for your insight!

Birdy


----------



## turnera

Yep, the control is in YOUR hands. We all do the same thing - come here wanting to change our spouse, when all we really needed to do is change ourselves.


----------



## tmbirdy

turnera said:


> Yep, the control is in YOUR hands. We all do the same thing - come here wanting to change our spouse, when all we really needed to do is change ourselves.


Hi Turnera,

I replied to a post today on another thread where you recommended the book "Why Does He Do That?". I have to say thank you even though this was not recommended specifically for me. I downloaded a sample of this book at first, but after getting to the end of the sample, I realized this book is for me. I am in an abusive relationship. Although not physical, it is still abuse. You saw that through my postings. I kind of thought maybe, but after reading reading through just chapter two, I am realizing it. However, I am hopeful. In the past couple of weeks I have backed off the dishes and some other things I do and surprisingly he has picked those things up without a word from me. I just want to say thank you. And Happy New Year!

Birdy


----------



## lesnod

Wow, you know..... this was me for about 6 years. I would spend all my time on the computer of phone, most of the time doing stupid things. I realize your kids are gone, but in my case one day I got looking at all the pictures my wife had taken and I realized I had missed several years of my kids life. It rattled me, I still look at those pictures and I get teary eye'd. I now spend time on the computer only as needed. I don't know how to tell you to have him wake up, because it is an addiction, and a tough one at that.


----------



## turnera

Birdy, good to hear it. 2014 will be a good year for you. Just be careful. As you make changes to take back your life, he will likely start getting angry about it and more aggressive than before. Always keep a 'safe' bag in your car so you can leave on the spot if you need to.


----------



## trilobite

My partner does this too. She's on social networks all the time. At work. At home. She says she "needs to communicate with friends". But it's obviously more than that and she won't accept it. It interferes with her work and our relationship. I don't know what to do about it. When I say something, she picks on my current hobby and uses that as a justification for continuing to do what she's doing. I can't just sit there and watch her tap away. 

If I take away the phone she says I'm being controlling. So I bought a Playstation. I don't know why, perhaps I wanted to see what would happen if I ignored her too, whilst doing something she can't relate to. Then *I* got addicted to the Playstation. :-/ She complained about the Playstation (rightly). Recently I've not used it much at all, but she's still on the phone. 

Not sure what to try next. Maybe we need to set up times during which electronic devices are allowed. I too can have addicted personality regarding my hobbies, so we're a bad combination at times. However, I somehow feel the social network thing is different since she's actually communicating with lots of people about her life, etc, and I'm not included. If I'm spending hours in a motorcycle engine then, yes, I'm not seeing her. But I'm also not seeing anyone else. Do people understand that feeling?


----------



## LoveLonely

There is a good chance that he won't change. And what is the definition of insanity? From this perspective, you really have nothing to lose. My advice? I am sort of being half serious:

Grab him by his balls, and drag him into the bedroom. Tie him up if need be. Have a good arsenal of paddles and floggers. Make him serve your every sexual desire. Show him who is boss and how it is going to be. When you are finished (don't be concerned with his sexual release), cuddle with him. He doesn't really have a choice in the matter. Every time you don't get the response you want, then he receives pain. Maintain the love and smile.


----------



## curlysue321

Have a date night where no electronic devices are allowed.


----------



## endoftether

ReformedHubby said:


> I also found out that the world wouldn't end if I didn't immediately answer emails and texts.


That's the secret, learning that it goes on without you.


----------



## endoftether

trilobite said:


> My partner does this too. She's on social networks all the time. At work. At home.


Been there and done that. Do you find yourself waiting for the wife to get ready to go out, and your phone lets you know your wife is sharing facebook posts, whilst you are waiting for her to get ready ?

Found the answer is to go alone and let her know where we are meeting, but it's far from ideal.


----------



## trilobite

endoftether said:


> Been there and done that. Do you find yourself waiting for the wife to get ready to go out, and your phone lets you know your wife is sharing facebook posts, whilst you are waiting for her to get ready ?
> 
> Found the answer is to go alone and let her know where we are meeting, but it's far from ideal.



Luckily she's not quite that bad. She just shuts off from me often when we're at home. When we're out, the phone is usually not an issue. She also uses social networks as a procrastination device: she may claim she's working and has no time to help around the house. In fact, it's 15% work and 85% messing around on the internet. The result is that I often have to do the housework because she's "working." 

I found a solution last night, though! Following vigorous investigation of her G-spot before dinner, she became in a very good mood and barely touched the phone for the next 5 hours. She even patiently watched a historical documentary with me and then helped to tidy the house. So I guess the social network thing is just her being bored. When I press the right buttons, she steps into line.


----------



## john117

I don't mind watching a movie on Netflix with my wife but out tastes are very different. Mine are either SciFi, action thrillers, cartoons, or parodies (Meet the Spartans, etcetera) and hers are husband-is-monster type Lifetime Movie Network tripe, romantic comedies, or historic / period romance stuff like Pride and Prejudice. 

So, Angry Birds to the rescue when I'm stuck with TV duty...


----------

